# no bladder sensation after vaginal birth



## dandilion44 (Jul 10, 2007)

Just wondering if anyone else is experiencing this. I gave birth 6 days ago to a 10 lb baby (not sure if that has anything to do with my problem). I haven't been able to feel when my bladder is full. The birth itself was perfect. I did have some difficulty birthing the placenta - it eventually came on its own but my MW had gone in to try to help it along. Again, not sure if that has anything to do with it. Anyone else experience this? TIA for any help!


----------



## Jane (May 15, 2002)

It's not uncommon to have some weirdness with the bladder right after birth. Like, no feeling, no feeling, OMG GOTTA GO NOW, or just having the pee fall out of you with no warning. Usually these symptoms are much better by day 3 and almost gone by day 10.

There is a possibility of permanenty pelvic floor damage after any birth - but that risk is increased with such a large baby (but plenty birth with no problems). I haven't seen retained placenta linked with this problem, but it's a possibility.

I would talk to your midwife tomorrow morning. I think you should get checked out pretty thouroughly. There are women that need a catheter for a bit to let the bladder rest, for example. Better to know now. However, there's a pretty good chance that things are gonna improve.


----------



## lifeguard (May 12, 2008)

I definitely had weird sensation postpartum both with my bladder & my bowel. Like the pp said; I would feel nothing & then suddenly - I gotta go NOW. For me it took a few weeks (sorry really can't remember exactly but somewhere around 3-4 weeks) before I felt normal sensation.


----------



## Say (Feb 19, 2009)

Yes, I was just like that - maybe for a week? - after I had my daughter. I would think I had to go 'a little bit', and then I would sit down to pee, I would go and go and go. When my midwife came for the home visits the week after the birth, she would always check my uterus and then say "why don't you try going pee," and every time, I would feel so silly because it would turn out I really needed to go. I just got in the habit of making sure I tried every few hours, and then it went back to normal.

It was weird too, after going a thousand times a day with my pregnancy... maybe our bladders go into shock with all the sudden extra room.


----------



## TzippityDoulah (Jun 29, 2005)

I had similar issues right at the beginning... and honestly my bladder has never been as strong. when I gotta go, I gotta go! and I don't fill up so much either... like it's smaller in there or something. of course this started after my c/s and got a bit worse after my vaginal birth 4.5 ys later.

that said, it can also be effected by meds. percocet is a common one. but really anything that numbs that area of pain might rob it of sensation. if after your're done with any meds/herbs or topical things, and it doesn't get better, try kegels. if that still doesn't improve I would seek some professional advice. sometimes you can hurt the bladder and it takes some healing... and sometimes it can get infected causing loss of snesation or pain (or somehow both).

first and foremost I'd give it a bit of time... take it very easy and rest a lot. often times healing will happen all on it's own.


----------



## mrsfatty (Dec 21, 2004)

Gynocological physical therapy was VERY helpful for my birthing injury that caused me not to have sensations for my bladder, bowels, lower abdomen, pelvic floor, etc.


----------



## dandilion44 (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your input. I will give it a little time and then seek out professional advice if it does not improve.


----------



## cdmommie (Aug 7, 2007)

I remember having that problem with DD1. I think it lasted about a week. I was in the hospital for 2 days after having her and they kept getting all over me about "YOU NEED TO GO PEE!!!" but I just didn't feel it so I had to keep reminding myself to go, lol. Hope it gets better.


----------



## Amandala (Jan 8, 2009)

I had a C-section 1 month ago, and I only recently am just beginning to ever have the feeling of needing to pee at all.

In the hospital, when they took out the catheter, they told me they'd take out the IV cath when I peed on my own three times, and I had to pee into a measuring cup to make sure how much it was. Well, the first two times I went so long without it even occurring to me to go and pee that I overflowed the measuring cup and kept peeing right along for what seemed like minutes after that!

I had to have my husband remind me to go to the bathroom every few hours for the first couple weeks. There were no other problems bladder-wise, and the have to pee sensation is starting to come back.


----------



## monkaha (Jan 22, 2004)

I couldn't feel when i had to pee for a few days after ds2. when the afterpains and cramping got really bad, i figured it was partially from full bladder and went. the ob confirmed that was fairly common. it got better with time.


----------

